# Erfahrungen mit specialized toupe auf dem mtb



## Milass (26. Juni 2012)

ich überlege mir den toupe zu kaufen und ihn auf mein xc bike zu montieren, hat jemand erfahrungen damit, soll ja ein rennradsattel sein... konnte bisjetzt leider nur den phenom ausprobieren, aber vom gewicht her ist der toupe interessanter.


----------



## lone_wolf (26. Juni 2012)

Moin, fahre den Toupe Expert 143 seit mehr als 3.500km auf dem MTB. Bisher mein bester Sattel, obwohl ich eigentlich einen SLR TT Hintern habe. Ist zwar mit 186g nicht soo leicht, aber jedes Gramm wert. Bin 2 Marathon Langdistanzen und einen 24h Soloritt damit unterwegs gewesen - nie bequemer und entspannter gesessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (26. Juni 2012)

Fahre den Toupe auf dem Rennrad und dem Hardtail.
inde Ihn auf dem MTB deutlich angenehmer wie auf dem Rennrad


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Juni 2012)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, fahre den S-Works Toupé in der 143er Breite. Fährt sich sehr angenehm. Selbst Touren über 6 Stunden waren problemlos möglich.
Allerdings immer in Verbindung mit einer gut gepolsterten Hose. Fahre ausschließlich Assos- und Campagnolo-Hosen. Als ich den Toupé mal mit meiner spartanisch gepolsterten Schwinn-Hose gefahren bin, musste ich nach 10-15km das erste mal aus dem Sattel, da er sich doch unangenehm bemerkbar machte.


----------



## jengo78 (26. Juni 2012)

Fahre ja auch den Toupe in 143er Breite.Da ist mir sogar die weniger gepolsterte Hose lieber(Nalini UCN Polster)!
Die Assos Uno S5 fahre ich auf dem Rennrad mit dem 143er Toupe.Da geht z.B. das dünne Polster gar nicht.

Hängt halt von der Sitzposition ab!


----------



## michel69 (26. Juni 2012)

Aktuell fahr ich den Toupe Pro Carbon 143 auf dem RR, und der kommt jetzt auch ans MTB, nachdem der Phenom so ziemlich durch ist. Mit den älteren Toupes bin ich nicht so richtig zurecht gekommen, aber die aktuellen passen ganz gut, hatte ich auch schon ne Zeit lang in der Ti-Version am HT.
Positiver Nebeneffekt des Pro Carbon, der wiegt nur knapp 140 Gr.!!!


----------



## CubeManiac (26. Juni 2012)

Fahre auch den Toupe in 143 aufm Cross-Renner und finde ihn super!
Warum sollte er nicht auch aufm MTB passen?
Ich hab auf dem MTB den Phenom auch in 143, auch der passt mir sehr gut, aber sollte der mal die Grätsche machen, wirds auch auf dem MTB ein Toupe, in der leichtesten Ausführung!

Specialized-Sättel sind einfach die Besten! Und die die unsere Männlichkeit hoffentlich am besten schützen! 
Auch Specialized-Schuhe sind der Hammer! Hab den Specialized Pro mit Carbonsohle, super!
...aber danach wurde hier ja nicht gefragt... *duckundweg*


----------



## Milass (26. Juni 2012)

scheint ja gut zu funktionieren, ich bestelle mir mal einen, danke!


----------



## jazzist (13. Juni 2013)

Habe den Phenom Pro und den Toupe Expert (2012er Modelle) in der gleichen Breite. Von der Sitzform sind beide in etwa gleich. Phenom ist besser gepolstert als der Toupe, dafür flext der Toupe sehr viel mehr. Sitzkomfort ist dadurch auf längeren Touren vergleichbar. Ich habe beim Umstieg vom Phenom auf den Toupe ein paar Touren benötigt, um mich an das härtere Material zu gewöhnen, kann auf beiden Sätteln den ganzen Tag  ohne Sitzbeschwerden fahren. 
Für's MTB finde ich den Toupe wegen der scharfen Plastikkanten vorne und hinten nicht geeignet. Ausserdem wird der Toupe durch das Plastik unnötig nach hinten verlängert, was hinter den Sattel gehen erschwert. Allerdings gibt es wohl auch eine Version ohne Plastiknase/-verlängerung (Toupe Pro 2013), die sieht MTB-tauglicher aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2013)

naja... relativ:


----------

